#ubuntu-uos-community 2015-11-02
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Pici> .
#ubuntu-uos-community 2015-11-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<czajkowski> salut
<nhaines> czajkowski: good morning!
<czajkowski> nhaines: I think it was you but there is a SF meet up on Mission St. tonight
<nhaines> czajkowski: oh, unfortunately I'm 7 hours south, what a shame.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable I | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22610/community-roundtable/
<dpm> hi all, just setting up the session, bear with me 1 minute :)
<czajkowski> dpm: np thanks
<dpm> ok, session links set up on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22610/community-roundtable/ for those who want to join
<nhaines> I'm watching now.  :)
<czajkowski> nhaines: hmm all I see Live stream is starting soon
<nhaines> czajkowski: that's all I see too, but it *is* soothing.
<czajkowski> nhaines: if you say so :)
<popey> Hello hello
<nhaines> popey: hello!
<ahayzen> o/
<popey> o/
<DanChapman> o/
<James_Mulholland> o/
<vthompson> \o (think differently)
<ahayzen> vthompson, you broke my Mexican wave :-P lol
<bannannas> do you guys smoke?
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/track/community/
<cm-t> o/
<faenil> o/
<ahayzen> Community Convergence \o/
<bannannas> what is popey drinkin?
<bannannas> is that a cat in background?
<cm-t> I've heard #ubucon !
<bannannas> it looks like the cat is on popey shoulder :D
<bannannas> :))
<mhall119> bannannas: popey's cat is a staple of Ubuntu Online Summits
<bannannas> cat star
<cm-t> Promo for those in france this month: Paris ( https://ubuntu-paris.org ) Rouen ( https://ubuntu-rouen.org ) and Toulouse ( https://2015.capitoledulibre.org )
<cm-t>  ( #ubucon in france (
<dpm> thanks cm-t!
<Mirv> the cat is very thorough in cleaning its butt
<bannannas> haha
<mhall119> Mirv: as all cats are
<nhaines> Now the cat is sleeping.
<Mirv> the males sometimes are a bit more messy...
<nhaines> No, there it goes again.
<Mirv> like my white one
<bannannas> is that an unreleased ubuntu phone on popey upper shelf?
<bannannas> or a table?
<bannannas> tablet
<cm-t> Question: When i plug the usb power to the sliport adapter, the phone show itself to be charging. do i still will have issue with batterie with that nexus4 pluged for 2 days
<bannannas> does that logitec work with the unreleased ubuntu phone?
<ksantacr> nice keyboard :D
<nhaines> I found one of those over at Best Buy last week.  They do look like nice keyboards.
<ianorlin> mhall119: maybe ask if you could borrow ahoneybun if he has one
<mhall119> I think he only has a bt mouse, which I also have
<ianorlin> ask loco mailing list?
<mhall119> ianorlin: yeah, good idea
<cm-t> taking ubucon word is not bad idea: We at ubuntu-fr do ubucon under the name of ubuntu-party since 2007, but we are now feelling bad because our hashtag #ubuntuparty is 'stolen' sometimes when a political party called ubuntu party is doing some hashtag :(
<czajkowski> :(
<popey> bannannas, which tablet?
<mhall119> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-community-roundtable
<czajkowski> dpm: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uos-1511-community-roundtable/latest
<popey> bannannas, (i have no unreleased devices)
<dpm> thanks!
<bannannas> popey: :)) sure
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<bannannas> lunchpad mmm
<bannannas> who's hungary?
<czajkowski> increasing or decreasing ??
<mhall119> decreasing
<cm-t> Not sure where to ask: I wanted to order some sticker pack. I choose €. i select 2 sricker pack. when i checkout, i can see it will be 0.02kg, means it's ok with fees, should be close to postcard prices. But less expensive option is 11pounds. Of course i will not order that, will wait a community event to get some, really not giving tjat money to ups for 0.02kg
<cm-t> 11£ just for delivery, while the 0.02kg item cost itself less thab 5€
<jose> dpm: what about putting a little jar for tips at events and that collected money going to the fund?
<mhall119> jose: somebody would have to make that donation
<mhall119> it'd probably be better use to just apply the tip jar funds to the loco team running the event
<jose> mhall119: maybe for huge events like scale it may bring some extra money?
<mhall119> maybe
<czajkowski> jcastro BINGO!
<czajkowski> people don';t know what they can ask for in the fund and know people everyday do
<ksantacr> kisses for money :D
<dpm> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute
<dshimer> As "just a desktop user", I try to donate each release.  I love the sliders but agree that a couple could be merged or at least explained.  I would  use an "I Donated" button especially on G+.  And is there an official Flattr avenue to donate?
<mhall119> I don't think we have anything on flattr for Ubuntu as a project
<mhall119> individual contributors might have their own
<dpm> we don't have it, no I don't think
<James_Mulholland> The amazon thing is a good one, as it comes at no extra cost to the user. Amazon just provide a kickback form their own profit for the referal
<James_Mulholland> *from
<nhaines> I know I've been encouraging everyone to buy my own book through my website and the affiliate link there.  It doubles my royalty, basically.
<dshimer> I always keep some cash in Flattr and just subscribe to favorite projects.  Sure it isn't much but I go with the philosophy "if everyone did a buck or two"
<mhall119> nhaines: smart :)
<nhaines> mhall119: and hey, someone in September clicked *right* past my book and bought like 10 Star Wars comics and that earned me $6.  :)
<cm-t> When i make a donation, shouldn't i be invited to suscribe to a newsletter or something about where thz found went, action that was made and all ?...
<nhaines> cm-t: the reports are quarterly and sort of fuzzily remembered.  :)
<dshimer> One more mention of Flattr it does monthly subscriptions
<cm-t> I mean, i don't remeber i could suscribe to a diggest when donating
<nhaines> I still have a bit of bitcoin floating around.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Revisiting the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22569/revisiting-the-ubuntu-free-culture-showcase/
<jose> action item for me
<jose> and twitter has been fixed
<jose> calendar as well
<nhaines> \o/
<dpm> thanks everyone on IRC
<Ridgewing> thanks everyone.
<dpm> jose, even without being on the hangout, you managed to get a WI ;)
<ksantacr> ty
<dpm> "well done" :)
<ahayzen> thanks guys :-)
<jose> hdhe
<jose> uonair is a difficult topic... I'd have to explain a lot of things re the videos
<jose> but if you want some input on that, thursday I'm available for the roundtable
<jose> I'm in class right now
<dpm> jose, cool, we can perhaps talk about it then
<jose> sounds good
<dpm> nhaines, omw
<nhaines> dpm: do you have the link?
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> nhaines, actually, not. The link on summit takes me to the G+ event, but not to the actual hangout
<dpm> nhaines, do you have the hangout link?
<nhaines> Yup!
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/1aSefD6s52
<dpm> for those of you wanting to contribute to or follow the notes about the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase ^
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<Ridgewing> cheers !
<Ridgewing> nhaines: That was me .. that was my domain !
<nhaines> Ridgewing: oh great!  Then please know that I felt really bad for losing your email.
<Ridgewing> nhaines: That's ok .. I'm using the website for Ubuntu Q&A now, the domain was http://www.wilywerewolf.com/ .. you can check it out , later ...
<Ridgewing> Ubuntu Q& A , I mean : posting my specs to get (e.g. the sound working etc) www.wilywerewolf.com/SonyVaio-VGN-FS285B.html
<Ridgewing> nhaines: Can we possibly have more than one song on this disc ? please, possibly, pretty please ?
<Ridgewing> nhaines: thanks - cheers for that !
<Ridgewing> nhaines: My only improvement : Is that could we please have a wallpaper of a fantastic architectural building, in the crop-of-wallpapers that get admitted ?
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Could nhaines give out his email address & twitter name  for the community so that if we have any other suggestions - We can get in touch ?
<Ridgewing> cheers for that.
<dpm> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-community-team
<Ridgewing> got it !
<Ridgewing> Question: Do think the showcase could be incentivised financially (as a prize of some sort) to give higher quality of submissions ?
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Why don't you just offer an Ubuntu phone ? At least it can take video and photo anyway !
<Ridgewing> ok I think we're done, for now, thanks .
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<nhaines> Ridgewing: thanks for joining us.  :)
<Ridgewing> nhaines: that's OK , can you keep chatting for a minute or two ?
<nhaines> Ridgewing: yup, I'm free.
<Ridgewing> Ok, great - first of all I don't want to freak you out or anything but I'm a Nathan too ... (!) .. just sayin'
<nhaines> Haha, another one!  :)
<Ridgewing> I was thinking about changing it thou .. to curran.
<nhaines> That's not a common name.  It's very distinctive.
<Ridgewing> (almost Nathan .. but I use cru-buntu (Crouton chromebook ubuntu) .. so it kinda fits for me.
<Ridgewing> nhaines: I know it's distinctive .. I hate when people misprounce it annoyingly as "Nation" , which is the reason for the change .. that what do where I live, a_lot.
<Ridgewing> *what they do where I live ...
<nhaines> My friends' son sometimes says my name in German as a nickname, without the /th/ sound.  But that's cute at least.  :)
<Ridgewing> What Na-an , is that it ?
<Ridgewing> Anyway.. I'm getting off-topic .. I want to talk about something else ....
<Ridgewing> I'm thinking about getting the xenial webaddress and putting the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase as a mediagoblin sub-domain on it.
<nhaines> Like "Nah-tan"
<nhaines> I don't know much about mediagoblin, so I'll have to look that up.
<nhaines> It looks nice.
<Ridgewing> nhaines: Oh how cute .. abit like "Han solo" with a Na .. yes I've had people in Ireland say that in Kerry too.
<Ridgewing> nhaines: What does ?
<nhaines> Mediagoblin.
<Ridgewing> Oh yes, I'm ion contact with the developer - so it would be a good start ...
<nhaines> One problem, though, is that it becomes Yet Another User Account that people have to sign up to submit to the contest.
<Ridgewing> nhaines: Yes, but I think you can use google plus for that sorta thing, though. I don't think that's an issue (at large).
<Ridgewing> MY question is : could you get canonical to back my website, if it is done in a proper manner, so that we can have the Ubuntu showcase etc ? I'm part of the IOM Lug and a genuine community ,member. I just feel I'm falling on deaf ears as far as promoting Ubuntu (in Canonical).
<nhaines> Well, Canonical doesn't really have much to do with the contest.
<nhaines> I'm a little reluctant to make a big change during the LTS cycle, but I could definitely see using mediagoblin for xenial+1.
<Ridgewing> BUT I need canonical backing, if I'm to do an Ubuntu Showcase sub-domain so that we can use their trademark etc .. perhaps you could have a think about it and we could talk later in the UOS ?
<nhaines> You don't need Canonical backing to use the Ubuntu trademark in reference to Ubuntu.
<Ridgewing> Really, Didn't you hear about the "FixUbuntu.com" fiasco ?
<nhaines> Yes, an intern sent out a letter and was immediately reprimanded.
<nhaines> And then Canonical legal confirmed that the letter was not sent validly and no trademark license was needed, and they gave one anyway.
<Ridgewing> ok, fair enough, maybe you are correct - but could we at least " have a think " about this stuff and talk later in the UOS ?
<nhaines> I can always be reached at nhaines@ubuntu.com.
<nhaines> If you just want permission, we can get that for you, but you shouldn't let that delay planning or development.
<Ridgewing> ok, no probs , just try not to 'loose' it - and I shall be in touch, Cheers \o/
<nhaines> Great, thanks!  \o/
<Ridgewing> OK - big hugs & back to my sandwich (it has bacon in it so I can't ignore it any longer  :)
<nhaines> Oh yes, I'm going out for lunch and then I'll come back and watch more sessions.  :)
<nhaines> Enjoy the bacon!  :D
<dragos> hi
<Ridgewing> dragos: Hello there, how are you ?
<dragos> Ridgewing: are u a dev?
<dragos> and im ok
<Ridgewing> I do the reddit posts.
<dragos> but are u a ubuntu dev?
<Ridgewing> dragos: No , not exactly a dev ... https://redd.it/3muy6a I do these.
<dragos> oh...
<dragos> i make ubuntu desktop widgets
<dragos> hi hikiko
<nhaines> Ridgewing: oh btw, those are insanely useful and also an insane amount of work.  :)
<dragos> what?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Community Team Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22612/community-team-qa/
<dpm> ok, next up, the Ubuntu Community Team Q&A as part of UOS this week :)
<nhaines> I should go get that lunch.  :)
<dragos> i shoud g to eat cause im hungry :)
<Ridgewing> nhaines: Yeah - only 10 minutes now - oh and go heavy on the Hellman's mayonnaise - you've earned it !
<Ridgewing> dpm: are we nearly ready for this ? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22612/community-team-qa/
<dpm> Ridgewing, yes we are :)
<Ridgewing> awesome ..
 * Ridgewing slides everyone a beer who's attending UOS so far ! \o/
<wxl> slow down, Ridgewing. some of us are still at work XD
<wxl> to be frank, i'm still working on the first cuppa tea
<Ridgewing> wxl, Sorry I nearly spilt some then ... (over 35 people) I only have two hands. ghehe
<balloons> dpm, presumably we need to update ubuntuonair as well
<dpm> balloons, it's up-to-date
<balloons> dpm, the irc channel is wrong
<balloons> fixing i
<balloons> fixing it
<Ridgewing> ballons are you on the etherpad too ?
<Ridgewing> **balloons,
<balloons> not atm
<dpm> ok, ready to hit broadcast :)
<Ridgewing> balloons: Well, it's up & ready to-go !
<mhall119> o/
<Ridgewing> live now.
 * balloons watches for the moment
<wxl> "find the tab" does not necessarily sound right
<mhall119> any questions for us, on any topic, ask them here starting with QUESTION
<Ridgewing> wxl, I concur with you.
<Dragos> mhall119:
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Could the presenters also log into the etherpad too. So we can action things please .
 * mhall119 hopes he doesn't end up with action items from a Q&A
<Ridgewing> you won't.
<Dragos> quetion: why when i delete the .trash_1000 folder from usb nautilus freezezs on
<Dragos> ubuntu 15.10
<Ridgewing> Dragos: You need to put a question mark at the end , and also put your QUESTION: in caps like I did. Ok ?
<Dragos> ok
<mhall119> question mark isn't necessary
<Dragos> QUESTIONL Why when i delete .trash_1000 folder from usb nautilus freeses?
<Ridgewing> ok
<Dragos> Ridgewing: are u an dev?
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: Are there any tiling WM fans in Canonical? If yes, how can I contact them?
<Ridgewing> Dragos: No. I told you I'm not.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any updates on the telegram app for ubuntu phones? :D
<Dragos> oh yea ...
<frecel> QUESTION: is there a recommended hardware I should get to be able to plug in a screen mouse and keyboard to my nexus4 to test convergence features?
<Dragos> who is a dev?
<Ridgewing> Dragos: Your on the wrong channel, for that - this is community.
<Dragos> oh..
<wxl> QUESTION: Do we still need nominations for positions on the Community Council or the LoCo Council?
<mhall119> he can ask any questions, even if we're not developers
<YoBoY> hi
<Ridgewing> mhall119: Can you paste in the dev channel on irc for Dragos ? please.
<Ridgewing> YoBoY: Aloha!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How are you all doing?
<Dragos> ok
<mhall119> Dragos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<Dragos> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> no problem
<Dragos> QUESTION: is there any desktop widgets for unity?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> "Soon" that could mean "In a few hours" or "In a few weeks" its like Ahhh plz xD <3
<walloons> QUESTION: why are so many russian scopes in ubuntu store?
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: In the community roundtable with popey and JCastro etc - An action was asked about getting Jono Bacon on a christmas ubuntu-on-air, or sometime this year. Could we make sure that is actioned, as he keeps saying he wants to-do one on reddit ?& we miss the metal-guitar song at the end !
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: if they ship it now, it will break your phone. :)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What is the current state of the App Store? Can we (1) buy apps, (2) donate to open source apps, (3) in app purchases, and (4) subscriptions.
<wxl> dpm: fwiw you are REALLY quiet compared to mhall119
<Dragos> can ubuntu phone replace ubuntu desktop? :D
<wxl> Dragos: convergence, man. ubuntu phone is ubuntu desktop.
<Ridgewing> Dragos: never !
<popey> Ridgewing, jono knows where we are :)
<nhaines> QUESTION: dpm, can you send your extra Bluetooth keyboard to mhall119 so he doesn't have people using the touch keyboard on the TV?
<popey> +1
<dpm> haha, nice try, again :)
<walloons> QUESTION: will bq launch the bq aquaris X5 with ubuntu?
<nhaines> haha
<walloons> QUESTION: is it possible to run firefox desktop on Ubuntu phones?
<wxl> mhall119: LoCo council nominations appear to end this Thursday. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/10/15/loco-council-call-for-nominations/
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What happened to the design videos for both apps and unity8?
<Dragos> will there will be ubuntu phone for s4 active?
<Dragos> unity 8
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: what app do you miss the most or which was available for ubuntu phone the most?
<walloons> QUESTION: what happened to Ubuntu next image?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: find karni on IRC and ask him if you can get a copy of the 2.0 alpha
<wxl> QUESTION: dpm could you please turn up your input so your volume matches that of mhall119 ? XD
<CheeseBurg> walloons: I second that question
<walloons> :d
<walloons> :))
<Ridgewing> +1
<bluedragon77> A professional question. How does one become a combined developer and community manager? I am an IT student and I did dabble a bit into communication classes.
<wxl> bluedragon77: fwiw, i use awesomewm, though i'm using lubuntu not ubuntu.
<Ridgewing> lost video ...
<Ridgewing> oh, there it is ..
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: A professional question. How does one become a combined developer and community manager? I am an IT student and I did dabble a bit into communication classes.
<Dragos> im 10
<Ridgewing> figures.
<nhaines> I'm available to jump into the video call if there are any LoCo or Ubucon Summit questions now, having finished lunch.  :)
<bluedragon77> QUESTION:Do you have any information   will the AMD driver bug be fixed soon in 15.10?
<nhaines> bluedragon77: that got fixed last week.  Install fglrx-updates.
<walloons> QUESTION: any news from mycroft on ubuntu phones?
<AmarSingh> mycroft has a session here on thursday
 * wxl considers changing his nick to whaines
<nhaines> walloons: they have their own session on Thursday.
<walloons> nice
<Sergi> When will we have libreoffice in Ubuntu Touch?
<walloons> Sergi: prefix with QUESTION
<Sergi> Sorry
<walloons> np
<Sergi> QUESTION: When will we have libreoffice in Ubuntu Touch?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: how about Satya Nadella for a guest for Ubuntu Q&A that would be an intresting one tbh xD ;P
<AmarSingh> lol
<Dragos> can i install ubuntu desktop apps on ubuntu phone?
<wxl> ChloeWolfieGirl: honestly, that would be rather interesting, considering how opensourcey MS appears to be going
<nhaines> Dragos: not yet, but soon.
<Dragos> oh
<Dragos> thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> "Sooon"! xD
<Dragos> I have plenty of time. I am only 10 yo
<nhaines> Dragos: probably by January, but almost certainly by May.
<Dragos> ok thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> wxl Defiantly would be interesting, I'd love to see the questions asked as well xD
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Is there an ISO for testing Unity8/Snappy Personal on desktop? Will there be one soon for broader testing?
<wxl> ChloeWolfieGirl: i don't know if i believe them, though
<wxl> ChloeWolfieGirl: they have had a tendency to appear to join the club and then take over
<Dragos> How can i bee an ubuntu developer? i just want to feel special
<nhaines> CheeseBurg: there is no ISO, and there probably won't be one until after 16.04 LTS.
<nhaines> Dragos: to be an Ubuntu developer, you just have to help fix bugs in Ubuntu.  So study programming!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Is canonical heavily branching out to try and get support from other software venders I'm sure a few people at canonical are trying to talk to people like the guys at whatsapp but is there alot of effort there and how are the talks going?
<wxl> Dragos: you start developing
<ChloeWolfieGirl> exl Yeah I agree.. like 3 q&A's later "Welcome to Microsoft Ubuntu Q&A" no thank you
<wxl> hehehehe
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Dragos https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<Dragos> QUESTION:How can i bee an ubuntu developer? i just want to feel special
<wxl> ChloeWolfieGirl: i will say i *WANT* to believe, and certainly the landscape of software has changed. open source is a common thing now.
<AmarSingh> Dragos try find a task http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/#!/toplevel/develop
<CheeseBurg> nhaines:16.04 will have Unity8 as an option correct?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> wxl: Yeah I'd like to see MS supporting Ubuntu and Ubuntu phone but highly unlikely to happen, like have you seen how old our skype version is?
<Ridgewing> Dragos: Can you code in QML yet ? It'd be a good start.
<Dragos> yes..
<wxl> true, true. however, i think linux hasn't reached the same status open source has. soon.
<Ridgewing> Dragos: Do a task like AmarSingh said, then.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Dragos make some apps or try to fix some bugs in other apps?
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: There is an action on Etherpad that needs completeing ....
<Dragos> ok
<nhaines> CheeseBurg: well, it's had one since 13.04, but it's not nice.  :)
<CheeseBurg> mhall119: There used to be design Q&As, I can't find them now but I did fine this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8fNU3iH5u0
<Ridgewing> QUESTION:  Can we use firefox extensions on the Ubuntu browser - Is This Scheduled ?
<dpm> wxl, done that, let's see if it'S any better now
<CheeseBurg> nhaines: That isnt Snappy personal tho
<Dragos> QUESTION: will there will be ubuntu phone for s4 active?
<wxl> dpm: well we'll see if nhaines ever shuts up :)
<dpm> lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Hows Mycroft for the ubuntu phone going, any of you tried it?
<wxl> dpm: hate to say it but not really
<Ridgewing> Dragos: Here's the updated list of phones that work : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> CheeseBurg: snappy personal doesn't exist yet.  But the roadmap shows probably May-June ish.  Maybe a little earlier as a preview.
<CheeseBurg> nhaines:Thanks!
<Dragos> QUESTION can someone guess my age? im 10
<wxl> Dragos: um, 10.
<Ridgewing> ChloeWolfieGirl: Good question !
<Ridgewing> Dragos: Keep ubuntu-ing !
<Sergi> In desktop I have to go to Archlinux because of a video driver (xserver-xorg-video-tdfx).
<Dragos> okey
<Dragos> i find that you can run X.org apps on ubuntu phone like libreoffice or firefox
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Ridgewing: thank you :)
<Ridgewing> k
<Sergi> QUESTION: Is Archlinux driver more updated that that one in 15.10?
<Cracknel> You can always download the driver directly from AMD.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: will there be a good way to separate to look at apps only optimal for desktop use?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESION: Any update about the HUD?
<Sergi> Cracknel: The open driver in Archlinux works fine.
<Ridgewing> dpm: I think we need to start speeding through all the questions .... soon.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Have there been any plans for bringing a background image under scopes and other customisability options such as  changing the way the keyboard looks etc?
<Dragos> mhall119: i find that u can run xorg apps on ubuntu phone over mir desktop manager
<ChloeWolfieGirl> "soooooon" xD
<AmarSingh> I miss the background image in scopes
<AmarSingh> imo it looked nicer
<frecel> if we can't do WhatsApp maybe at least we can get a potato salad
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How the situation with the overall Ubuntu community? With several Kubuntu developers leaving, the narrative from the news sites is that Ubuntu's community is shrinking.
<Dragos> QUESTION: is there an ps3 emulator for ubuntu?
<UbuntuFun_de> Hi there
<Cracknel> Sergi: you can use a newer kernel from the hardware enablement stack, the mainline builds from kernel.ubuntu.com or build it yourself
<CheeseBurg> Dragos:Such a thing does not exist. Period.
<Ridgewing> CheeseBurg: Yeah , good question : What the hell is happening with Kubuntu 16.04 now Mr Riddell has left ?
<Ridgewing> UbuntuFun_de: Hiya !
<Dragos> ok
<Ridgewing> Dragos: Your using the wrong console : https://launchpad.net/xbox360/
<Dragos> xD
<Ridgewing> xD yourself.
<Sergi> Cracknel: Thank you. I'll think on it. But for me is easier to use a distro where it works well.
<wxl> Ridgewing: it's still moving along.
<AmarSingh> QUESTION: Are there any design mockups of what a finished Unity 8 might look like? Some of the concepts that people made attracted quite a bit of attention :)
<Ridgewing> wxl, what is moving along, the video (?)
<wxl> Ridgewing: kubuntu.
<Ridgewing> oh Ok. so it'l be happening then (Kubuntu 16.04) ??
<wxl> yes, Ridgewing
<Ridgewing> phew, thank cheesus for that !
<Dragos> gtg
<nhaines> bye, Dragos!
<Ridgewing> nhaines: Will there be a mac and windows version of the Ubuntu browser ?
<wxl> nooooooooooooooooooo not more browsers
<Ridgewing> Yes yes yes , for it is written !
<Dragos> what can i join?
<wxl> Dragos: in relation to what?
<AmarSingh> What do you mean Dragos?
<Dragos> it sad that i have a few years to join what?
<wxl> dragos: in general, this is open source. you can join whatever you want. :)
<Ridgewing> the samaritans ?
<wxl> Ridgewing: but only the good ones!
<Ridgewing> have you ever met a bad samaritan ?
<Dragos> mhall119: what can i join? u sad i have a few years that i can join something
<wxl> well for something to be good, there has to be bad
<wxl> they are relative words :)
 * Ridgewing walks on both sides of the roadc at once !
<cm-t> o/
<Ridgewing> wxl, I think "the bad" is in this case, the customer and/or user . So you've got the good, the bad, I'll let Kim Kardashian be the ugly.
<wxl> heheheh
<Dragos> what session has ended?
<AmarSingh> This session
<Dragos> what session?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<wxl> Dragos: the ubuntu community q&a session
<Dragos> oh...
<Dragos> ok
<wxl> Dragos: in fact, all the sessions for this hour have officially ended
<wxl> but obviously we're still going on :)
<Dragos> how can i join canonical?
<wxl> Dragos: become of age to get a job :)
<AmarSingh> Thanks all
<Ridgewing> dpm: Your audio is awfull.
<Dragos> but he sad i can join canonical
<wxl> Dragos: when you do, there are remote work opportunities available http://www.canonical.com/careers
<UbuntuFun_de> Thank you guys
<wxl> i'm going to go check out the kubuntu session
<wxl> thanks dpm nhaines mhall119 for all your hard work in the community
<nhaines> Well that was fun.  :)
<nhaines> wxl: thanks!  Of course, you do a bit of work yourself.
<Ridgewing> nhaines: Maybe you should mention that Kubuntu has a session on directly after this.
<wxl> nhaines: a bit XD
<dpm> yeah, it was a fun one :)
<dpm> yw wxl
<Dragos> dpm: can i join canonical at 10?
<Ridgewing> Dragos: You may need a note from your Mom, but yes.
<Dragos> my mon and my dad let me
<Dragos> and how?
<Ridgewing> Join Launchpad then ...
<Dragos> ok bye
<Ridgewing> ww.launchpad.net
<dpm> Generally it's about having the right skills for the right job, and not about age. That said, with 10 you might want to concentrate in school first, and then see if software development is the career you want to choose
<nhaines> True.  Once that dark path you have gone, forever will it dominate your future.
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> wxl, ah, I found out what's up with my audio. It was picking up the wrong source - internal mic instead of the better webcam's one
<wxl> dpm: doh hahahah
#ubuntu-uos-community 2015-11-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<_Ridgewing> jose: Have you heard of PlayCanvas on Ubuntu ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml1_lQ1z4lI
<_Ridgewing> popey: ^
<popey> hm?
<jose> me? I haven't
<jose> I'm in class, but will check when I get home in an hour
<_Ridgewing> popey, It was a click package for games . also being discussed here -> https://redd.it/3rdk07
<popey> _Ridgewing, yeah, I posted it on twitter and G+ last night
<popey> there's a reply from me in that thread from 11 hours ago :)
<popey> It looks great!
<_Ridgewing> popey, Ok, no probs - Looking forward to the session.
<_Ridgewing> popey, Thank-you for guiding me to the funding page! - I asked for $30 for a years work. Not much, but I am happy to help out where I can
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable II | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22620/community-roundtable-ii/
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: are we getting ready (?) - and more importantly , can we join in again, like yesterday ?
<dholbach> hey hey
<_Ridgewing> dholbach: Are you ready in 2 mins for the stream ?
<dholbach> I am :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey hey
<dholbach> here to join today :)
<dpm> setting up the hangout now
<dpm> yay!
<_Ridgewing> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-community-roundtable-ii
<dpm> thanks _Ridgewing
<_Ridgewing> dholbach: Ready? 'cos the countdown timer has ended.
<dpm> dholbach, and anyone wanting to join: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdK-btAvxswMpRyialQFVHspZ0XE-Q2otOPpNv00oMWLkN4gw
<dholbach> _Ridgewing, almost there - just a minute :)
<_Ridgewing> k
<dholbach> broadcasting now! :)
<dholbach> do you have any questions or anything you'd like to discuss?
<dholbach> or if you want to join the hangout....... let us know :)
<dholbach> you're all invited
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-community-roundtable
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/108331279007926658904
<_Ridgewing> opening ... cheers.#
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/107299007624972266094
<jose> will join in a bit
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> any more questions or feedback or topics you'd like to discuss?
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Social
<dholbach> popey, let's work on that together
<popey> sure!
<cm-t> Ill spam #convergence from our ubuCon :P
<cm-t> nexus4 with 2m screen
<dholbach> :-)
<cm-t> common leak some dates, you're just on live trhought internet
<dholbach> :)
<Mister_Q> I'm sitting here with my bluetooth keyboard and mouse and my slimport but I'm waiting for my Nexus 7 to arrive but amazon dont like me today . the website says its already delivered :(
<cm-t> the wait is long, i had same feeling last week waiting for my slimport;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<cm-t> Thanks
<_Ridgewing> thanks everyone.  \o/
<YoBoY> hi
<Mister_Q> YoBoY: hi :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | UbuCon Europe planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22619/ubucon-europe-planning/
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfYU3cYqe3IVXHtR2kv-fTZmPM3oLiwIbPEk5bgQ_W_g6NGzA
<dpm> for anyone wanting to join the hangout
<svij> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-ubucon-europe-planning
<dpm> thanks!
<sturmflut> Hey guys :)
<svij> sturmflut: oh no not you again ;)
<cm-t> by the way, i see a nice haircut over there
<Mister_Q> QUESTION: why does svij look even better than usual ? :D
<cm-t> ↑↑↑↑
<svij> LOL
<zonov_roman> Hello, everyone!
<Jonathan___> Universities are slooow at making decisions :I
<Jonathan___> Having technical troubles right now :D
<zonov_roman> Strange things with IRC - I can open link only with anonymizer. Strange, that our (Russia) government blocks IRC chat...
<Jonathan___> What do you mean by more than 2-3 days?
<svij> Jonathan___: we're thinking about extending with an extra program
<svij> we'll coming to that point later
<Jonathan___> Alright!
<zonov_roman> How I can join talk?
<svij> zonov_roman: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfYU3cYqe3IVXHtR2kv-fTZmPM3oLiwIbPEk5bgQ_W_g6NGzA
<Jonathan___> The biggest room is for ~150-200 ppl w/ chairs, the others are designed for ~30-40
<Jonathan___> Hopes are, that not everybody stacks in one room :)
<zonov_roman> Thanks
<svij> Jonathan___: thanks!
<Jonathan___> Essen is the ninth biggest city in .de ;)
<cm-t> in paris, for food, we made a fair price of 2€, the rest of the price is "sponsored" by ubuntu-fr itself
<cm-t> ubuntu-fr could pay for the full meal, but we don't want people think "it's free, i can waste"
<cm-t> 2€ is symbolic price
<Jonathan___> Well, the University is not crowded so much at a Saturday or Sunday. ;) Furthermore, it is important for the University, that the attendees can be recognized by e.g. a lanyard  or otherwise.
<cm-t> ubucontest should be at the ubucon of course
<cm-t> the winner pay the beer
<Mister_Q> +1^
<Jonathan___> We're trying our best :I
<cm-t> QUESTION: where do you think UbuCon Europe will happen in 2017, and why  it will be Paris ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | UbuCon Summit Organization | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22611/ubucon-summit-organization/
<svij> thanks everyone!
<svij> and thanks Jonathan___ :)
<Jonathan___> Thanks everybody :)
<Mister_Q> thanks everybody !
<svij> I'm even more motivated to put time into the ubucon now ;)
<Jonathan___> So I'm off, going to write another e-mail to the professors about the current status of our application.  ~.~
<svij> Jonathan___: good luck!
<Jonathan___> See you soon in Essen. :)
<dpm> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeZldCDNOW2d1jfIVaLkXnfGJcvp3OagTbtJLFKf3_EqNZzDg
<dpm> for those wanting to join the session
 * svij joins the hangout
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-ubucon-summit-organization
<mhall119> o/
<svij> o/
<cm-t> o/
<cm-t> Is there a wiki page, so we can understand the difference betwwen ubuCon and ubuCon summit ?
<cm-t> Question: ↑
<dpm> https://trello.com/b/9WhchzaT/ubucon-summit
<popey> ta
<balloons> oOo
<mhall119> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x
<svij> is there no central site for ubucon summit?
<cm-t> and why the next will be in Europe
<cm-t> QUESTION: I live far (europe for exampel while it happend in the USA) Can I find a way to sponsorise my travel  cost?
<svij> cm-t: Community Donations, I guess.
<svij> as an ubuntu member
 * popey has never been to SCALE
<dpm> cm-t, yes, community donations is the way to apply for sponsorship. We cannot guarantee that we can sponsor everyone, but we'll try to help a few community folks to attend. What I'd recommend,
<dpm> is that if you are willing to attend, if you are willing to propose a session, that would help with sponsorship as well
<popey> Quite fancy giving a talk or two.
<svij> damn, need to talk to my future employer (startin in january…)
<cm-t> Question: So ScaleX is an event, and ubucon summit will be  an area of that event if I understand well ? (sorry I'm new to scaleX)
<popey> Help us get more donations ;)
<popey> *cough* http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute
<mhall119> cm-t: yes, we'll have a couple of the SCaLE rooms at the convention center
<cm-t> that makes sense
<cm-t> thank for the anwser dpm :)
<cm-t> and mhall119
 * balloons pokes his head back in
<cm-t> Question: Is there a UbuCon logo ?
<mhall119> cm-t: http://ubucon.org/
<cm-t> I beleive the logo at http://ubucon.org/ will be reboot'ed with the new design ?
<mhall119> maybe?
<cm-t> (we are looking for a logo for "ubucon europe", could be cool if same idea in the logo
<mhall119> an ubucon in Asia would be great
<cm-t> +1, and Africa  too  I think ubuntu-tn are quite active
<mhall119> morocco too I think
<cm-t> any idea about the south ?
<mhall119> south what?
<cm-t> of africa
<balloons> QUESTION: apologies if this was asked; how many ubucons per year are you looking for? Will the venues stay the same or change over the years?
<cm-t> morroco and tunisia are both north
<jose> I'll catch up later
<mhall119> mauritius is very active, but they're not on the contident
<mhall119> continent
<mhall119> south africa I believe is active
<cm-t> Thank
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
#ubuntu-uos-community 2015-11-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable III | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22621/community-roundtable-iii/
<dpm> hey all
<dpm> welcome to the last day of the summit :)
<dpm> starting the first session in 1-2 minutes
<dpm> jose, did you want to discuss google code-in in the roundtable?
<jose> dpm: yes, i'm joining in a few
<dpm> jose, ok, let me know when you're all set. Right now everyone else is in other sessions, so I'll start as soon as someone joins the hangout
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-community-roundtable
<dpm> for those who want to join in: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdNu19LKKt7EBEMrNrrSX3aV3LGmLYVsdsoMckdZFzznrgCjQ
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community,Show & Tell | User Level Testing for Ubuntu Phone | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22588/user-level-testing-for-ubuntu-phone/
<balloons> Howdy
<elopio> hello.
 * alesage wishes he had a lower-third card
<balloons> hello, we're starting in a moment
<ahayzen> o/
<dobey> all i see is a black rectangle :-/
<balloons> dobey, eh?
<balloons> you don't see his presentation?
<dobey> no, on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22588/user-level-testing-for-ubuntu-phone/ i see only a solid black rectangle
<balloons> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFxAw7O85Gk
<ahayzen> i see it
<balloons> refresh the page perhaps
<dobey> https://www.youtube.com/lFxAw7O85Gk says 404
<dobey> i've refreshed it like 20 times
<ahayzen> both work for me :-/
<alesage> dobey success?
<dobey> hmm, had to restart firefox and now youtube is showing the video :-/
<alesage> dobey success!
<dobey> the web sure ain't what it used to be
<balloons> The old gray mare, she ain't what she used to be,
 * alesage doesn't take that personally
<balloons> ask away if you have questions
<ahayzen> we all know about mocking mediascanner2, right balloons? :') lol
<balloons> :p
<ahayzen> brendand, haha that for us in the music-app trying to mock the database
<ahayzen> balloons, is there a list of TODO's of just look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-tests ?
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm sort of asking the same thing. I think it could be fun to tackle one of the new areas
<dobey> things that provide dbus interfaces, should be providing dbusmock templates that can be used to test things
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah if there was a list, like we have with the needs-autopilot-test, then it would be easier for people like me to find and attempt to contribute
<balloons> ahayzen, wait for it :p
<balloons> perhaps dobey is volunteering as well
 * ahayzen waits patiently 
<dobey> no
<dobey> i volunteer for nothing
<alesage> dobey, maybe?
<ahayzen> hehe inbetween everything else :-)
<ahayzen> yeah we are missing a few :-) along with weather
<dobey> hard enough making the stuff i have to maintain, work :)
<ahayzen> hah :-)
<alesage> brendand, update the etherpad ;)
<ahayzen> thanks guys :-)
<elopio> thanks!
<dobey> at least someone is using an ubuntu phone :)
<balloons> bah, brendand, we didn't assign anything to elopio!
 * elopio runs
<balloons> I've gone all UOS now without doing it
<balloons> I suppose I'll exclude him, since he did a session
<brendand> balloons, elopio was hiding, shame on him
<balloons> so did dobey actually.. So I guess the debts are paid
<jibel> great stuff! thanks brendand, balloons and all.
 * balloons has some 'volunteers' in mind to try writing some of these tests
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Future Plans for UOS | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22622/future-plans-for-uos/
<balloons> this is a good session to be in the hangout for :-)
<balloons> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdVv1skwyyfr7QPHAg3Y7g_1Fu59XAPbHFZDRnpcXD0ycJUzg?hl=en&authuser=1
<dpm> setting the session up, we'll be online in a minute
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-future-plans-for-uos
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey2> wheee
<willcooke> dodgy
<popey2> wat
<willcooke> imposter
<popey2> I know things
<popey2> Test me.
<ahayzen> QUESTION: The new UOS sessions work really well for short term planning, how would you feel about face-2-face (aka old style UDS) for LTS/long term planning? If that session was combined at a UbuCon or something this could work quite well, even if it was limited to one area such as just AppDevs.
<willcooke> mhall119, +1
<balloons> the popey clones are out again!
<ahayzen> haha
 * ahayzen waits for evilpopey
<mhall119> just realized that popey's current pose is almost identical to his profile picture pose
<balloons> ahayzen, so to clarify, you think ubucons could fill the gap for long-term lts to lts planning, while ubuntuonair stuff can fit the gap for short-term stuff
<balloons> mhall119, it's a cardboard cutout
<popey2> Lies
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah use face-2-face at Ubu{Con,Summit} for planning long term, general direction... and then UOS/UbuntuOnAir for short term/gap stuff
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm in agreemnt
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Do the design clinics still exist?
<ahayzen> and how successful were they?
<aquarius> also, popey, there's nothing stopping people putting together a "show and tell day", perhaps. Present it like a conference: it's a day when a bunch of people show things off. It doesn't have to be colocated/cotimed with discussion sessions about the future coding of unity 8 or whatever?
<balloons> aquarius, I agree. We can still have game developer day with 3 back to back sessions if we wish
<ahayzen> even if it was something small to show and tell, eg "hey this is what convergence looks like now", could this not be tagged onto the start/end of the ubuntuonair weekly sessions ?
<aquarius> I take the point about how ten videos all in one day means that each gets less attention because it's overwhelming, though
<balloons> there's a very real information overload during UOS imho
<aquarius> but equally it's easier to notice that there *is* stuff to look at if there's a bit of a marketing push around Cool Ubuntu Stuff Day, rather than a video just appearing on some random Tuesday
<ahayzen> definitely the information overload is a problem, and the biggest problem with UOS (as was probably the same with UDS) is that i currently want to be in 4 rooms :-/
<aquarius> it was the same at UDS :)
<dpm> lol
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> yes.. for instance this hour has 3 sessions I'd like to be in
<aquarius> it's not *wholly* nonsense. ;-)
<mhall119> that's high praise from aquarius
<aquarius> It feels like there are a few different "goals": 1. show and tell, demoing new stuff that's happening with Ubuntu; 2. get together to plan out the next six months of work, get work items, etc; 3. expose actual engineers and decision makers to the audience so questions can be asked and answered. And UOS is being all three of those... but they're all quite separate, I think
<aquarius> nhaines, honestly, I disagree with the "planning happens in the open" thing. It doesn't; it hasn't for years, not really.
<balloons> aquarius, I see it as 2 things. 1) Show off stuff 2) Plan and communicate. UOS attempts to do both, but imho, we should be doing both those things all the time
<aquarius> (I'm not complaining about that. But pretending that decisions are made in the open and the community can have influence over those decisions is sophistry, I think.)
<balloons> I suppose the third of taking question sis valid
<aquarius> Ah. popey said it better than I could :)
<popey> ta
<popey> wish my stupid connection stayed up so i can hear replies!
<aquarius> I agree with how you put it entirely
<ahayzen> ... we need an UbuntuTV Channel ...
<aquarius> mhall119, I admire your desire for openness, but there's a chilling effect there. It means you can't discuss in the community team hangout "hey, when are we revealing the new partnership with BigPhoneCo"?
<aquarius> ha! again popey says what I was thinking. I'll stop talking :-)
<ahayzen> haha
<balloons> while he stays connected
<mhall119> aquarius: true, but I'm actually okay with making private discussions a little more painful for us, because then we'll avoid it whenever possible
<aquarius> we seem to have moved away from the future of UOS here a bit? "Canonical team meetings should be on youtube" is a laudable goal, but that's not really the point here, is it?
<willcooke> Something I'm going to try with U7 work in 16.04 is to have our sprint review meetings as HOA.  So every n weeks there will be a short HOA showing what bugs were fixed and showing a demo of them.  Other agile teams might be able to do the same
<willcooke> We're doing them in HO's anyway, so why not make it more public
<aquarius> fair enough
<mhall119> ^^ this
<aquarius> that's not a bad idea
<aquarius> be itneresting to see who watches
<willcooke> right, but it kinda doesn't matter.  It's zero additional cost for us
<aquarius> I think the community team and the desktop team can be more public than, say, those dealing with OEMs or new designs for bits of Unity or wahtever
<willcooke> that's true
<aquarius> and it's the latter one that's interesting
<willcooke> mhall119, not once a week, maybe once a month
<aquarius> I think everyone would accept that commercial partner discussions are not going to be public
<mhall119> willcooke: still better than every 6 months :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> \o/
<popey> :)
<popey>  /nick devils_advocate
<aquarius> but "what's coming up in new unity designs" is kept secret and that's what makes people sad, perhaps? (Whereas "what's coming up in new Gnome" is already public.)
<gQuigs> status updates would be very useful to help people contribute better
<mhall119> aquarius: right, and I'm realistic in that we won't fix that just by telling people to post all designs in public as soon as they're made
<mhall119> but when a new SDK component is being implemented based on already approved designs, that can be discussed publicly
<ahayzen> mhall119, ... the AdaptivePageLayout was announced very early via a blog post remember ...
<mhall119> ahayzen: right, and people are still surprised to learn about it at UOS sessions this week
<ahayzen> yup, and there are still bugs and WIP items for the component itself
<ahayzen> presentations or Q&As seems to be what it has been
<aquarius> I wonder if one answer is just... a youtube playlist of "cool things in Ubuntu". That gets new presentations and demos added to it, and then people can follow it?
<mhall119> aquarius: you mean http://youtube.com/ubuntuonair :)
<aquarius> yeah, maybe, although that has a bunch of meetings and so on too
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<balloons_clone> boop
<dpm> thanks everyone on IRC!
<dpm> nhaines, are you planning  to be around for the meetup.com session?
<nhaines> dpm: yup!  And in fact I just got my lower third working in Chrome, not Firefox, so that'll be all set too.
<nhaines> Just in time for uos-1605!  :P
<dpm> nice one, just don't mention the word "browsers" to mhall119 :-)
<nhaines> haha
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Track: Community | Meetup.com for LoCo teams | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22618/meetupcom-for-loco-teams/
<dpm> Ok, ready for the next session :)
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-meetupcom-for-loco-teams
<dpm> For anyone wanting to join live in the discussion: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdDuJqodsduC8VRHJv8QvudATSJgwmkBDxYo9mtIL4x8tN3vQ
<wxl> waiting :)
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/MeetupProposal
<mhall119> I'm listening, but helping with another session atm
<mhall119> http://www.meetup.com/pro/ubuntu/
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<mhall119> dpm: we lost you
<wxl> omg finally got my bluetooth headset to work argh
<wxl> what did i miss?
<sergiusens> QUESTION now that I see meetup.com support I am interested in starting a LoCo for my province, how do I get started?
<wxl> sergiusens: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<sergiusens> wxl, do I get meetup.com support ootb there?
<wxl> sergiusens: feel free to contact loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com if you have further questions
<wxl> sergiusens: this whole discussion is about making it standard fare, but at present it is not integrated
<mhall119> sergiusens: no, you need to be an established team to get a free meetup group
<wxl> sergiusens: as a member of the loco council, my goal would be to make sure that everyone has access to the same tools
<wxl> mhall119: only for verified teams, correct?
<mhall119> wxl: I think that's the plan, at least to start with
<sergiusens> sounds good
<wxl> sergiusens: so what he's saying is that you'd need to do the things to get your loco established and verified before you'd have access to meetup, just as that's what allows you to access community donations funds
<sergiusens> but I'd only get people to come to any event if I start something on meetup.com so if I start one, can it later migrate to a LoCo supported meetup group?
<sergiusens> if I become a verified group?
<mhall119> sergiusens: I believe it can, yes
<wxl> sergiusens: i'm not sure that meetup necessarily allows for that, but you can ask your membership to move over at the very least
<mhall119> we haven't been able to test that theory yet though
<wxl> long story short, there's work that needs to be done before you can access the meetup option, sergiusens, so i'd get started on it :) where are you from?
<sergiusens> wxl, Argentina; I had intentions of reviving the argentinian one but got no reply, I also wanted to start a Cordoba specific LoCo
<wxl> sergiusens: have you tried to contact the loco-council? we can help you revive the argentenian one. usually we don't have smaller divisions than countries, at least outside the us.
<sergiusens> wxl, sure, I'll give it one more try
<wxl> sergiusens: i would suggest you write loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com and explain the situation. we will attempt to contact the current contacts. if we get no response, we will work towards establishing you as the main contact.
<wxl> QUESTION: is *Canonical* paying for the meetup.com fees or is that coming out of the community donations? dpm just said Canonical, fwiw.
<dpm> wxl, Canonical
<wxl> QUESTION: will Canonical IT be responsible for administation or will this be a responsibility of the LoCo Council, as, for example, the LoCo Portal more or less is?
<mhall119> wxl: there's nothing to administer from an IS perspective
<sergiusens> wxl, ack
<wxl> mhall119: what about creating the new accounts and giving credentials to locos?
<mhall119> wxl: that would be the LC and the us on the community team
<wxl> ok great
<wxl> so we need instructions :)
<wxl> mhall119: don't forget with cities there'
<wxl> s also the issue of whole countries…
<wxl> india comes to mind immediately.
<mhall119> wxl: right, that's something we need to try out before we know if it works or not
 * wxl nods
<wxl> nhaines: Ubuntu Cascadia Team! XD
<nhaines> wxl: All glory to Cascadia!  \o/-
<wxl> XD
<wxl> dpm: argentina is not verified http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ar/
<mhall119> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute to contribute to the fund
<sergiusens> I'll talk to beuno about having some admin capabilities as he now lives in Uruguay :-)
<sergiusens> but I see I can register events there myself
<wxl> mhall119: you can count oregon in!
<wxl> (i.e. i'd be happy to be the guinea pig for the process)
<sergiusens> wxl, how did you check that? Do verified teams have a 'verified' badge? Would be nice to have an 'unverified' badge for the ones that aren't
<wxl> sergiusens: they show up with a colored ubuntu logo on the loco portal. the unverified ones are grey. you can also check the membership of the verified teams group on launchpad https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-verified/+members
<mhall119> sergiusens: you get a colored icon on loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<wxl> +1 dpm ! the meetup could be the impetus to becoming verified
<dpm> yeah
<wxl> it's hard work herding cats
<sergiusens> I think I'd get more traction with meetup than with locos as it is easier to spread the word
<sergiusens> I don't mind managing my own meetup group if there is a way to integrate
<sergiusens> with the loco portal
<wxl> sergiusens: whatever you do, please report to the loco-council about how things go trying to contact beuno and we'll work towards getting you a meetup group somehow or another.
<wxl> or at least we'll look into it
<wxl> thanks all
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<nhaines> We were totally done on time there.
<wxl> rare :)
<dpm> thanks everyone!
